# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te krijojme nje Program Portabël?

## benseven11

Nje tutorial mbi krijimin e programeve portabel.
programet portabel jane versione te programeve qe instalohen me installler,por me dallimin qe nuk fusin celsa ne regjister,ekzekutohen direkt nga nje flash drajvi.
Mund te punohen si programe ne cdo kompjuter qe nuk eshte i joti duke i punuar programet direkt nga flash drajvi dhe nuk lejne gjurme ne kompjuter.
Mendo te kthesh ne portabel programe te rendesishme qe i perdor cdo dite.
krijimi i programit portabel te jep fleksibilitet qe do te thote qe programin e ke ne flash drajv dhe mund ta punosh programin jo vetem ne shtepi por edhe ne kompjuterin e punes,ne kompjutera ne shkolle,ne kompjutera ne internet kafe,ne biblioteke,pa shkaktuar asnje ndryshim ne kompjuterat e tjere,pasi programi punohet direkt nga flash drajvi dhe ska asnje lidhje as me rregjistrin e windowsit.
====
Hapi i Pare
Per te kthyer nje program ne portabel sigurohu qe ke skedar exe qe instalon ate program. 
Per shembull do kthesh ne portabel programin Flash Profesional.Atehere duhet te kesh
ne kompjuter skedarin setup.exe qe instalon kete program.Nqs nuk e ke ne kompjuter e shkarkon nga interneti dhe e  ben save (ruan) ne kompjuter.
Hapi i dyte
Shkarkon,ben save  dhe hap programin cameyo
http://www.cameyo.com/download.aspx
Programin e hap duke klikuar ne Cameyo-2.0.834.exe 10493 kb
E gjen te shkarkuar ne direktorine Downloads
Me kete program do punojme.

----------


## benseven11

Figura 2...............

----------


## benseven11

Figura 3.................
Shkon dhe klikon ne skedarin exe  qe instalon programin
qe do kthesh ne portabel.Ne kete rast eshte marre si shembull skedari instalues exe
i Adobe Flash profesional.Qellimi eshte qe programin adobe flash
 profesional ta kthejme ne portabel dhe fusim ne flash drajv.

----------


## benseven11

Figura 4.................

----------


## benseven11

Figura 5.....Vazhdohet me instalimin e programit.
Programet e instaluara zakonisht gjenden ne direktorine
C:\Program Files\Emri i programit te instaluar.

----------


## benseven11

Figura 6............

----------


## benseven11

Pas instalimit te programit,nqs programi eshte me prove 30 ditshe(me pagese).
Mire eshte qe programi te regjistrohet duke
1.Hapur programin dhe futur emrin dhe serial qe funksionon.
ose
2.Shkarkohet patch ose krak dhe behet save(ruhet) ne kompjuter
Pastaj klik i djathte ne patch/krak dhe kopjo(copy)
Pastaj a.klik ne kompjuter
          b.klik ne c
          c.klik ne program files
          d.Klik ne folderin me emrin e programit
          Sigurohu qe te shohesh aty ne listen e skedareve skedarin emri i programit.exe
          e.Klik lart ne organize
          f.Klik paste
          g.Patchi/kraku u fut ne direktorine e programit.
          h.Klik ne patch.exe per ta hapur.Klik patch buton dhe programi do regjistrohet.
             Klik ne crack exe nqs eshte crak file dhe klik ne crack buton per ta regjistruar.
3.Ose mund te perdoret keygen Hap keygenin dhe gjeneron nje serial me nje emer
Pastaj hap programin klik ne help,klik register dhe aty futen emri dhe seriali dhe ok.
Sigurohu qe programi eshte regjistruar,perpara se te vazhdojme me tej.
Kjo ka rendesi pasi nqs nuk regjistron programin por e le ashtu si prove atehere me kthimin e ketij programi portabel,programi portabel ne flash drajv do punoje vetem per 30 dite dhe nuk do punoje me.Keshtu qe kthimi i programeve prove(trial) ne program portabel nuk ka vlere,nqs nuk i regjistron keto programe sipas nje prej menyrave me lart.

----------


## benseven11

Figura 8...................

----------


## benseven11

figura 9..........

----------


## benseven11

figura 10......................

----------


## benseven11

Figura11..................

----------


## benseven11

figura 12..................

----------


## benseven11

figura 13.....................

----------


## benseven11

Figura e fundit............

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

benseven11 +1

fl

----------


## Blerim R

Te pergezoj per punen qe ke bere, eshte nje pune qe duhet perkushtim per ta shperndar me ne ketu.
Faleminderit

----------


## MrX

Shum pune e mire dhe shpjegimi shum i qarte. Faleminderit !

----------

